# How are ringneck doves as pets?



## euphoria (Dec 1, 2013)

I heard they are sweet, docile and can become bonded to their owner. I also heard they don't make good pets because they aren't very smart, are aloof and don't do much.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

What you've heard about Ringneck Doves is largely true - or I guess it depends on your opinion - it really just depends on what you want. 

A single Ringneck Dove will make a nice calm pet. Just don't expect too much. I wouldn't say they are "not smart", just maybe low-key in their personality. They aren't really aloof but they can take a little while to bond with you and will usually not like to be petted, head-scratched, and handled like a tame Conure parrot or Cockatiel, for example. A dove will do better with a gentle owner and gentle handling, who is content having him perch on his hand or arm and not doing a lot beyond that.

If you want a real "hands-on" type bird, that will really engage with you, a hand-raised parrot-family bird may be a better choice for you. However, with that extra personality, you may also get nipped or have some items chewed. Doves don't bite, don't chew, and generally don't hurt anything... except leave a few poops around!

Pet doves need regular exercise time outside of their cages and they should never be wing-clipped like a parrot (because doves cannot climb or otherwise defend themselves).


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

If DeeDee is an average male ringneck, then they are FULL of personality. They may not talk, but they definitely get their point across. (do a search on DeeDee and I'm sure you'll find a lot of posts where I extoll his antics). I've never been a bird person, and kind of got "stuck" with a dove because my granddaughter wanted one...but I adore the little scamp (He's sitting on my head right now, fussing at me because I'm not petting him!)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

euphoria said:


> I heard they are sweet, docile and can become bonded to their owner. I also heard they don't make good pets because they aren't very smart, are aloof and don't do much.


they can be sweet and tame or flighty, depends on the bird and how it was raised , a young one may be easier to handle. the males are loud so beware, they can coo and coo from 4 am till 10 pm and drive you nuts. hens are lovely. it is hard to sex them so a breeder who knows a bird is a hen from the fact she laid eggs is your best bet to get a hen and it be correct. I would get two hens which I think is ideal.


----------

